# Are they baby shrimp? Is this normal behaviour?



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello All, 

I'm trying to figure out if these are baby shrimp or something else? Do baby shrimp "swim" along the surface of the water all day long? They kinda dart in small spurts but never land. 

Last week, I purchased some shrimp from Kat. A few days after I noticed quite a few (75+) swimmers, they are clear, under 1 mm in lenght and with bulbous eyes. 

They are the only inhabitants of the tank, but previous were community fish including several danios.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What type of shrimps? I got some shrimp that are doing just htat. kinda cute too.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

blue tawainese shrimp, close relatives to cherry's if I read correctly. 

It is cute...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have only ever seen that when I had a probelm with dissolved oxygen, and all the shrimps in the tank were near the surface of the water. I usually never see the small shrimplets (they hide in moss), unless they have a problem, so I'm being very observant. What kind of cover do they have? Plants, especially mosses are very good as they offer a lot of hiding space and feeding area, and can also add to the DO of a tank.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I have various ornaments, fake plants and moss balls. I rarely see the adults/juvie unless they decide to bless me with a quick run across the tank. 

It's a 29 gal tank, 3/4 filled with a large sponge filter and air-stone. I only see the small shrimpets swimming mostly at the top, but as of today some are making their way to the bottom. But they are still swimming around and not walking on anything.


----------

